
Is email broken? - funkylexoo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31531877
======
anh79
Email has threading support. I can't find such feature in other communication
tools

~~~
rakoo
Note that threading support is not a particularity of email itself, it's
"just" a set of headers that have a well-known meaning. There is no functional
meaning from a MUA or MTA point of view. Any communication tool can implement
the same, it's all in the client after all; and sure enough, XMPP has a XEP
for this
([http://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0201.html](http://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0201.html)).

~~~
anh79
Thanks for that, rakoo.

Do you know any XMPP client that supports threading? I am using Pidgin (for
irc, facebook, yahoo), skype and viber. None of them has the feature.

~~~
rakoo
I don't know any XMPP client that uses it, probably because threading is
really useful with asynchronous communication, which XMPP hasn't really
explored.

